
ProTABS – A Better Tab Manager for Chrome - thehandofkwll
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/protabs-tab-management-fo/hagccgdaknhhkbmchgnmeapckfipacfi
======
thehandofkwll
The author here, with a bit of background: As someone who doesn't compulsively
clean up their tabs and likes to keep a lot of research lines open, I was
really dissatisfied with the native Chrome tab management capabilities. None
of the existing extension worked quite how I liked either.

So I brainstormed some ideas and built this out. It worked pretty well for
myself and some of my colleagues, so I spent a lot more time polishing it up
for a wider audience.

Plenty of more ideas for improvement in the pipeline, but I think it's pretty
useful already. Let me know what you think!

Fun bit of trivia as well; the UI is written mainly in elm - which became a
real pleasure to work with once I got the hang of it.

